# [portage] Eliminar programas innecesarios del sistema (open)

## Büldden

Hola,

Estoy interesado en limpiar de mi pc paquetes que ya no me hacen falta y que cubrian dependencias que ya no existen, se que se puede con 

```
#emerge --depclean
```

pero de esta forma me maraca como para eliminar muchos paquetes q yo considero q deberian de seguir en el sistema, pero hay otros muchos q no se si deberia de borrar o no....

¿Como podria limpiar mi pc de paquetes sin utilidad para mi sistema?

Gracias.Last edited by Büldden on Sat Apr 23, 2005 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## caos

Pasate por este hilo de  Como usar portage correctamente  y después de seguir los consejos de administración que allí te dan (fundamentalmente tener bien administrado el archivo world con todos los programas que quieres tener en tu pc) te bastará con el comando:

```

emerge --depclean

```

Ahora ya solo deberían aparecerte ahí los programas que nos necesarios y se pueden desinstalr sin conflictos.

----------

## Daneel

Cuidado con el --depclean porque puede borrar paquetes necesarios para algunas aplicaciones, lo sufrí en mis propias carnes, así que a leer bien la documentación.

Saludets.

----------

## Büldden

Gracias, ahora estoy leyendo el post de como usar portage correctamente, a ver si lo pongo todo en orden  :Wink: 

----------

## Büldden

Despues de revisar el post que me habeis indicado y hacer un par de cambios, al hacer

```
# emerge --depclean -p
```

obtengo esto en ultimo lugar, ademas de una lista un tanto "larga" de paqetes a desinstalar

```
Packages installed:   480

Packages in world:    217

Packages in system:   62

Unique package names: 455

Required packages:    473

Number to remove:     25
```

Considerariais que mi world esta realmente jodido, y que debo ponerme a rescatarlo? :Sad:  , o esta salida es normal?

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## caos

El resumen del final te viene a decir que segun tu world necesitas 217 paquetes y que contando las dependencias de esos paquetes más los que se instalan por duplicado en diferentes versiones por temas de compatibilidad necesitas un total de 473 paquetes.

25 paquetes a desinstalar puede ser perfectamente normal, si has instalado y desinstalado unos cuantos programas, que han dejado dependencias instaladas innecesariamente. De todas formas yo comprobaría los paquetes uno a uno antes de desinstalarlos. El primer depclean de tu gentoo puede ser un poco traumatico si no te andas con cuidado.

----------

## Büldden

pues la lista de paquetes es esta, realmente la mayoria no se q hacen en mi sistema ni para q los podria necesitar....

```
 app-text/dgs

 media-libs/gd

 media-libs/tunepimp

 xfce-extra/xfce4-themes

 media-libs/libungif

 media-libs/fmod

 media-libs/libao

 media-sound/vorbis-tools

 media-libs/sdl-mixer

 media-libs/gle

 media-sound/pmidi

 media-libs/musicbrainz

 dev-python/pyopengl

 dev-perl/TermReadKey

 dev-libs/ucl

 dev-libs/fribidi

 x11-themes/gtk-engines-metal

 media-libs/glut

 dev-lang/icc

 sys-apps/setserial

 x11-libs/gtkglarea

 xfce-extra/xffm-icons

 media-gfx/xli

 sys-apps/attr

 sys-apps/acl

```

Supongo q nada de lo que hay aqui supondra ninguno riesgo prescindir de ello, sino es asi corregidme antes de q ejecute definitivamente --depclean.

Otra cosa, en otro post, ferdy posteo un script para encontrar lo q tenga instalado con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", este script funciona a la perfeccion, y me dice q tengo mi sys-apps/portage instalado como ~x86, y no se pq, supongo q seria alguna meterdura de pata de las mias, pues queria saber como ponerlo normal, vamos sin el ~x86, hasta ahora borrando y volviendo a instalar todo me ha funcionado, pero me da un poco de rollo hacer eso con el portage y q luego no tire nada, espero sus opiniones  :Wink: 

Gracias

----------

## Büldden

 *Quote:*   

> Otra cosa, en otro post, ferdy posteo un script para encontrar lo q tenga instalado con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", este script funciona a la perfeccion, y me dice q tengo mi sys-apps/portage instalado como ~x86, y no se pq, supongo q seria alguna meterdura de pata de las mias, pues queria saber como ponerlo normal, vamos sin el ~x86, hasta ahora borrando y volviendo a instalar todo me ha funcionado, pero me da un poco de rollo hacer eso con el portage y q luego no tire nada, espero sus opiniones  

 

Esto ya esta solucionado, ferdy actualizo su script q tenia un problemilla con el portage, por lo q se ve no contemplaba algo en concreto..... gracias por la solucion ferdy.

Lo del depclean y la lista de paquetes sigue en pie.

----------

## pcmaster

UY... por el título del mensaje no sé si te refieres al PORTAGE o a un POTAJE.

es broma...

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArsDangor

Si no te suena ninguno de los paquetes que listas, puedes desinstalarlos con casi total seguridad. Y si te equivocas será molesto pero no fatal.

Para poder recuperar tu sistema a la perfección, necesitas:

GCC

make

Python

Portage

glibcMientras tengas eso puedes recuperarte de cualquier situación (salvo que te explote el ordenador, claro).

Las razones por las que tienes 25 paquetes listados en tu emerge -a depclean pueden ser un fichero world mal administrado o cambios en los paquetes y en tus USEs, de forma que algunos programas que sí necesitas han dejado de depender de los paquetes aquí listados.

Por lo que cuentas, no creo que perdieras gran cosa. Si usas GNOME, tienes un tema de escritorio que igual no quieres perder. Si te interesa, añádelo a tu world antes de hacer emerge depclean.

Salu2.

----------

## abasme

Este es un mensaje que te da el 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --depclean -a
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> USE FLAGS MAY HAVE AN EXTREME EFFECT ON THE OUTPUT.
> 
> *** WARNING *** : SOME LIBRARIES MAY BE USED BY PACKAGES BUT ARE NOT
> 
> *** WARNING *** : CONSIDERED TO BE A DEPEND DUE TO USE FLAG SETTINGS.
> ...

 

al ejecutar esto te tira algunos paquetes que tiene que arreglar de tu world en este momento lo estoy haciendo ya te contare como me va para mantener limpio y sano el sistema.

----------

## psm1984

¿y que tal con  unclepine?

----------

## Büldden

Gracias a todos, finalmente hare el depclean a ver q pasa....

Por cierto, ya escribi bien lo de portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Grito "¡Nooooooooo!" mientras salto para que la bala golpee en mi pecho e intentar salvarte la vida. Que ida de olla, bueno ahora en serio. Yo tuve problemas al hacer un depclean, como te va a hacer a ti (o ya te ha hecho), me dio problemas con attr y acl. Hechale un hojo a este post. Yo que tu primero haria con quickpkg los binarios de los paquetes que vas a quitar por si las moscas.

Suerte.

----------

## Büldden

Pues la verdad es q si, me generó un ligero problema con el icono del systray del amsn, pero emergi todo lo q me borro el depclean y quedo solucionado, ya que el revdep-rebuild no me lo solucionaba

Bueno ahora tengo otros problemas, mi gentoo es una locura, voy a ver si compilo el kernel denuevo con soporte para la grafica q le cambie pq me da muchos errores de compilacion y demas (cosas con soporte opengl)

Gracias.

----------

